# 550 Parachord



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just bought some 550 parachord and noticed that there a lot of things you can make with it so I figured I would start a running thread with a list of things you can make from parachord. Feel free to add to the list and post instructions or links!

1. Bow sling
2. Snares

Add some!

:darkbeer:


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

I did 20 years as a parachute rigger in the Navy; what CAN'T you make with it? I use it to set up shelters or hammocks when camping. It's a light weight version of duct tape for just about anything else... Let me know if you need ideas.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*More*



Nman77 said:


> Just bought some 550 parachord and noticed that there a lot of things you can make with it so I figured I would start a running thread with a list of things you can make from parachord. Feel free to add to the list and post instructions or links!
> 
> 1. Bow sling
> 2. Snares
> ...


1. Bow sling Nman
2. Snares Nman 
3. Remove inner strands, use outer layer for boot laces. Melt the tips. Don


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

knife handles
survival bracelets (if you get lost in woods you have 10' of rope on your wrist)
lanyards
pulls for your bags


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Cut about 8" of one of the inner strands, tie it to your stabilizer, and fray it into its finer threads. Makes a great wind indicator while sitting on stand. Better than one of the squeeze bottles as it takes no movement to put it into action.


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

Remove core threads from 2 10' sections of para cord. tie the 2 sections between two trees about 4' apart (top and bottom). fold a core thread in half and attach it to one end of the top line with a prusik knot (this should leave 2 ends of equal length hanging down. Move over 2" and tie the next one, continue till you reach the end. 
You'll also need to side strands, normally para cord with the core threads removed tied onto the top and bottom lines at the ends. 

Attach a movable line to the two side lines so that it stays straight but can be moved up and down the lines. This is your guide line.

Oh hell... just follow this link... http://www.wilderness-survival.net/food-4.php

Oh, by the way, if you are not in an ACTUAL survival situation, don't use this. It's illegal and if you are caught, you get to pay fines, meet exciting new people and provide sexual gratification for someone you don't like and would not normally perform these acts for outside of prison.


Something else about 550 cord, you can tie two items together very securely using just enough to go around the items once +3 inches or so. Use a Jam knot to do this. Tie an overhand knot in one end, loop that end around the items to be bound, returning to the running line of the cord. Take the end with the knot in it around the long end and tie a second overhand knot. This will leave you with a slip knot around the long end. Pull the long end tight, snugging the knotted end up to the items to be tied. Saw it back and forth a bit to get it really tight but be aware that if you get it too tight, it'll break the cord(yes, you can make it that tight). Then finish by tying an overhand knot in the long end right up against the other two knots. This locks it in place and allows you to cut the line losing only a few inches as opposed to the feet or yards you lose lashing items together. If this is confusing, send me a pm and I'll try to get a couple of pics posted.

Dos


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Stormdane is the paracord guru online! Check his blog out. http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/

I have made handles, keychains, lanyards, wrist straps, and practice stings (for testing and practicing releases and back tension).


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*paracord*

pull rope for bow or firearm
new pull/starter rope for a chain saw or mower(not the best but a great substitute in a pinch)
Tent tie downs


----------



## deerjunkie (Jan 14, 2008)

DosEquis said:


> *I did 20 years as a parachute rigger in the Navy*; what CAN'T you make with it? I use it to set up shelters or hammocks when camping. It's a light weight version of duct tape for just about anything else... Let me know if you need ideas.


Same here, just did 7yrs though, PR2. Man, that stuff is like gold in the military. Boat anchor lines, always keep some in my hunting pack and tackle bags, you can take the centers out if you need smaller strongs cords.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

My mother in law makes belts with it. look pretty good and no need for poking extra holes just put it where you need it.

Kris


----------



## hillbillyboy (Feb 2, 2009)

makes a very durable haul line for the tree stand. and teamed up with a few caribiners it can be gread for a tree belt to hang gear on like calls and rattling antlers


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

duct tape and 550 cord, 2 great things to go to the field with.


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

I use paracord for braiding just about anything a person could want, I braid horse tack, dog collars and leashes, bow slings, belts, customized all my kids quivers by removing black nylon web straps and braiding new ones with paracord to match their 3-D belts and wrist slings, harnesses for sled dogs, harnesses for seeing eye dogs, the options are limitless, always carry some in my fanny pack when hunting, saddle bags when riding, camper for camping, cargo box on my 4-wheeler, behind the seet of my pickup. A good source for varied colors would be a feed store that carries horse tack and saddles and that sort of thing, they usually have racks with various colors and you can buy it by the foot. There is a book out called the leather braiding encyclopedia that all of my different braids and knots have been taken out of, the application is a little different than leather, but the steps and process are the same, it would give a person a good area to start.


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

deerjunkie said:


> Same here, just did 7yrs though, PR2. Man, that stuff is like gold in the military. Boat anchor lines, always keep some in my hunting pack and tackle bags, you can take the centers out if you need smaller strongs cords.


I still have half a roll. =) You can use it to tow trucks if you need to, just be careful when starting up, snatch too hard and you'll lose a bumper.

I use 550 cord so much that my wife finally told me to buy some duct tape.


----------



## deerjunkie (Jan 14, 2008)

DosEquis said:


> I still have half a roll. =) You can use it to tow trucks if you need to, just be careful when starting up, snatch too hard and you'll lose a bumper.
> 
> I use 550 cord so much that my wife finally told me to buy some duct tape.


Yep.....become good friends with the guys in supply so they can hook you up with rolls of it....lol Ahhh the memories.... I think I've used all mine up except for like 20'.


----------



## ksmrf (Feb 12, 2009)

I used some to make hand cuffs when we went to new orlens after katrina hit. love the stuff, you can never have enough.......cept when the core of the roll breaks and it turns into a giant rats nest.


----------



## loneranger53 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Para Cord Prices?*

The Sportsman's Guide has Para Cord for 300 ft. of 550 "Mil. Spec." para cord at $25.00 per 300' roll and Military Style Para Cord+Utility Cord for approx. $15.00-$21.95. Plus shipping. Is this a good price or good/reasonable price or is there a better source for "Mil. Spec." and or genuine G.I. para cord?
Is the Cord a better choice over the Utility Cord?
Thank you for any suggestions etc..


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas guys! Keep Em coming! :thumbs_up


----------



## hillbillyboy (Feb 2, 2009)

I know some guys that make duck call lanyards out of them. The guy at Winn Tuck lanyards (www.winntuck.com) has some neat stuff made out of them. He makes some pretty cool croakies out of it. I got bored the other day and took a carabiner and a few foot long sections of paracord and Tied little nooses on one end and figure 8 follow through loops on the other end, ran the loops through the carabiner. Now when I go duck hunting I can just put the ducks I kill through the noose's and tighten them so I can carry 6 to 8 ducks at a time with one hand. pretty handy.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I know you can spell it P-a-r-a-c-o-r-d too....



acsksbs said:


> duct tape and 550 cord, 2 great things to go to the field with.


yep

Im thinking...

Tent tiedowns and loops

Load tiedowns

chair webbing

Bootlaces

Clothesline

Canoe tiedown

Bug net rigging

Replace ALICE clips

Pistol belt extender.

Lanyards on everything.

Ranger beads.

Antennae tiedows.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Some of the stuff I've made with paracord...


Wrist slings and release slings...









Bracelets...









Mats/ Coasters... to throw your keys etc on so you don't scratch your dresser...









Call Lanyards...









Keychains...









That's just some of the stuff you can make using paracord... I've done lots more with it as well. It's also the only hoist rope I use to pull my bow up to my stand.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I really like that bracelet...those are cool!!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I really like that bracelet...those are cool!!!


Thanks... here's a link to a good tutorial that shows how to do a simpler 1 string design if you would want to make your own: 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-bracelet-with-a-side-release-buckle/


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, now I have to order a bunch of stuff!!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Thanks, now I have to order a bunch of stuff!!!


A good place to get the quick release buckles and other stuff is www.creativedesignworks.com and www.lighthound.com. There are a few places online that sell paracord, just do a google search.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

there is a guy on ebay that sells 100 ft sections of paracord for $6.45 he has all colors to. I think his store is hppycam


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Just make sure you buy real 550 cord and not the fake stuff... there's a big difference in the quality. A lot of people buy the cheaper cord to save money, but it's useless if you need the cord for survival purposes, or want whatever you make to last a long time. I've bought both, and there is no comparison. The fake stuff stretches when put under tension and shrinks when it gets wet, so I wouldn't use it unless you want to save some $$ and don't mind making extras in the event your cord gets wet and shrinks. The real stuff doesn't shrink, stretch, rot, or break (unless you're towing a truck).


----------



## jimlopez (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have anything to add except that I wish I would've had more when I left the Army that what I did.


----------



## SC MudDuck (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey wvridgerunner, I really like that bow sling... Do you have a link to something like that? I have made the bracelet/watchbach from the instructables a couple months back. Is it a cobra stitch on the sling?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

SC MudDuck said:


> Hey wvridgerunner, I really like that bow sling... Do you have a link to something like that? I have made the bracelet/watchbach from the instructables a couple months back. Is it a cobra stitch on the sling?


Do a search in this section and you will find what you seek.

I've been making them and they are fantastic.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I ordered my buckles and they came yesterday...I had some camo cord lying around and I made my first bracelet last night...must say it looks like crap!!! I got a lot of work and refining to do....how do you get all the different colors in it? Do you take the insides out of the cord before you start?


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well I ordered my buckles and they came yesterday...I had some camo cord lying around and I made my first bracelet last night...must say it looks like crap!!! I got a lot of work and refining to do....how do you get all the different colors in it? Do you take the insides out of the cord before you start?


Using 3 colors is a little more complicated than one color. You have to use 3 different strands of rope instead of one piece. If I can get caught up on my sling orders in a few days, I'll try and post a tutorial on here with some pics.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Sweet thanks!! I made another one last night, it was better but not great. Do you use about a foot of cord for every inch of bracelet?

I have run out of cord now so I have to get some more....


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Sweet thanks!! I made another one last night, it was better but not great. Do you use about a foot of cord for every inch of bracelet?
> 
> I have run out of cord now so I have to get some more....


I haven't figured it up per inch, but usually around 8-9' total. It also depends on the number of strands you use for the core, I usually use 4 strands instead of 2... so it takes a little more cord for the weave.


----------



## GregMinor (Feb 11, 2009)

I made my self a sling at work the other day...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I use paracord for so many things, it's crazy. I made a forend stock for my Springfield M6 survival rifle out of paracord. It keeps your hand from getting hot when shooting.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

wvridgerunner said:


> Just make sure you buy real 550 cord and not the fake stuff... there's a big difference in the quality. A lot of people buy the cheaper cord to save money, but it's useless if you need the cord for survival purposes, or want whatever you make to last a long time. I've bought both, and there is no comparison. The fake stuff stretches when put under tension and shrinks when it gets wet, so I wouldn't use it unless you want to save some $$ and don't mind making extras in the event your cord gets wet and shrinks. The real stuff doesn't shrink, stretch, rot, or break (unless you're towing a truck).


Heed the advice here! it may look like 550 cord but hang a elk quarter from it and stretch stretch....SNAP.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

So, how do you know if it's real 550 or fake, other than by getting it wet or stretching it?


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

I am not trying to rip off any of the fine people that make the bow slings I just want tot make one for myself. what is the knot/braid that is used in the beginning of the sling. 

the part that goes through the leather I have not been able to figure this one out. I can do the rest but the start is kicking my butt


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

JWT said:


> Do a search in this section and you will find what you seek.
> 
> I've been making them and they are fantastic.


I found the answer by searching :embara: thanks 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=755260&highlight=bow+sling


:RockOn:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have finally figured out how to make a pretty nice bracelet....now I have to figure out how to put two colors together, this is a challenge for me!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is a pic of the bracelets I have been tinkering with....


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*I think you got it mastered*

I think it looks pretty cool. I was checking out the buckles in google. Neat idea.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

InKYfromSD said:


> So, how do you know if it's real 550 or fake, other than by getting it wet or stretching it?



Real 550 cord has 7 inner nylon strands... the fake stuff has 2 or 3 filler strands for the inner core. If you have some handy, cut a piece of it and look to see if it has the 7 inner strands... if not, it's the fake stuff. You could also pull one of the inner strands out and see if it stretches when you pull it.



riverrat... concerning your question, the skinny braid is called a diamond braid.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I have finally figured out how to make a pretty nice bracelet....now I have to figure out how to put two colors together, this is a challenge for me!!!


Finally got a few minutes to get you a partial tutorial. Other people probably do them other ways, but this is what I came up with. I think it's the cleanest looking way to do it.

First, you have to take a piece of string and measure your wrist. The finished bracelet will be about an inch longer than your wrist measurement if you want a snug fit. For this bracelet, I started off with three pieces of cord... 
1 inner cord (White): 36" long
2 "weave" cords (Black and Neon Orange): each of them 48" long

Start off by doubling the piece of inner cord, making it 18" long. Then, run the cord through one end of the buckle using a slip knot. You wind up having two strands at 18" each.








Next, run both strands of cord up from the bottom of the other piece of the buckle.








Then, run the cord back toward the end of the buckle you start with. Slide the two strands of cord under the loop of the slip knot. This is also where you'll have to adjust the length of the bracelet. In my case, my wrist is 7 1/4"
so I made this bracelet 8 1/4".















Next, it's time to start the cobra stitch. Do it the same as you did your bracelet above. Since you already know how to do it, I didn't go to in depth for this step. Start by laying the two weave cords parallel to the inner cord... then proceed to do the cobra stitch as you would with a one strand bracelet.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is a pic after the completion of one full cobra stitch...








Then, pull the loose ends of the "weave" cords out of the inner core, snip them off, and melt them.















Keep going with the cobra stitch until you get to the end... then snip the ends and melt the strands as close the the bracelet as possible.









Finally, clip off the final two white inner strands, melt the ends and hide them under the loop in the slip knot. I used a leather lacing fid to poke the two strands under the slip knot. Then, you're finished!









This bracelet will be a little wider than the one you previously posted, because there are 4 inner strands instead of two.


----------



## unseen_storm (Mar 17, 2009)

i took the orginal grip off my ovation and rather than shoot with a bare riser i used paracord to make a grip.wrapped the handle like a samurai sword handle. looks good and works great.
think i will try the cobra stitch now and see how that looks. thanks for the pix explaining how to do the cobra stitch.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you!!! I did it differently last night, my beginning is not that neat but I will try this!!


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

wvridgerunner said:


> Real 550 cord has 7 inner nylon strands... the fake stuff has 2 or 3 filler strands for the inner core. If you have some handy, cut a piece of it and look to see if it has the 7 inner strands... if not, it's the fake stuff. You could also pull one of the inner strands out and see if it stretches when you pull it.
> 
> 
> 
> riverrat... concerning your question, the skinny braid is called a diamond braid.


Thanks, RR! Mine all has 7 strands inside. I've been saving the nylon strands when I use just the outside part. Not sure what I'm going to do with it all...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Some pics of a gun sling I made up in a hurry this year. My old leather sling dry rotted and broke while I was on a hunting trip with no stores around. Luckily, I had some paracord handy and made one that should never rot or break! It was done in a cobra stitch over top of a core of 6 strands and is about 1 1/4" wide and 34" long. Although I didn't have the materials at the time to make it adjustable, if you add some nylon webbing and a couple buckles, it could be adjusted to fit anyone.


----------



## perchpunk22 (Dec 1, 2008)

that is amazing, i do a lot of stuff with 550 and that thing took some work. great job!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

wvridgerunner I made like that in Iraq when I was bored one day. I made around 50 braclets as well and still get people asking me for more. 


I also made some reins for my horse bridle as well.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I want a black bracelet, who's gonna make me one????


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a OD Green one from Iraq. U want?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bcbow1971 said:


> I have a OD Green one from Iraq. U want?



OD Green would work too...Where are you at in Central KY? I grew up down in Green County KY.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

perchpunk22 said:


> that is amazing, i do a lot of stuff with 550 and that thing took some work. great job!


Thanks... it didn't take too long, about and hour and a half... which was better than driving an hour both ways to the nearest sporting goods store and buying one.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

wvridgerunner said:


> Thanks... it didn't take too long, about and hour and a half... which was better than driving an hour both ways to the nearest sporting goods store and buying one.


Do you normally carry around that much cord? LOL....nice!!!

I have made several bracelets and took them to a local store to try and sell them for me!!! I enjoy making them for folks, I just hope they will sell!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Do you normally carry around that much cord? LOL....nice!!!
> 
> I have made several bracelets and took them to a local store to try and sell them for me!!! I enjoy making them for folks, I just hope they will sell!!


Actually yes! I sell bow wrist slings among other things... so I have about a mile of paracord with me at all times when I travel.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

How are these looking?


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> How are these looking?


Not too shabby.:shade:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

absolutecool said:


> How are these looking?


How much for the black one??? I might want one of them.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

wvridgerunner said:


> Not too shabby.:shade:


Thank you sir...it is nice to have a compliment on them!!! I am trying real hard to make them look nice. It is very relaxing to make them. I am ordering some more colors...:teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> OD Green would work too...Where are you at in Central KY? I grew up down in Green County KY.


Sorry J-Daddy for taking so long to get back to ya......

I live in Larue County, right next door. PM your address and I will mail you one. 


I have been looking at buying all the different colors and making them and other stuff and selling them. I have about a half a spool of the green one I got from work. 

Brian


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy the buckles for the bracelets? Thanks


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*side release buckles*

http://cdwplus.com/singleSRB.html


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Fun with 550 cord*

Here are some of the slings I've been making..










These are pretty popular I call the center braid a spiral..


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

can anyone show a clip on how to make a leash handle out of paracord, i want to make a lanyard to hold my rangefinder but i don't know how to make a loop and tie off the snap on the end......?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

do a google search for stormdrane, his blog has tons of instruction.

Here you go.. http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Look up on Youtube the soloman bar or the cobra stitch. That should give you a good start. :zip:


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Ttt*

TTT


:darkbeer:


----------



## ACCCArchery (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the 550 for cheap loop style finger slings for the kids on my archery team. I have tons of colors so they can customize to there liking.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Some More*

*Eyeglass Holders:*


















*Release Lanyards:*


















*Cross Necklace made from smaller diameter cord: 
(the cross glows in the dark:mg*









*Knife/ Keychain Fobs:*


















*More Bracelets:*










I have tons of other stuff like belts, lanyards, coasters, mats, etc. that I've made for myself that I've never taken pics of... if I get motivated I'll get some pics.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Smaller cord?*

Do you ave a source for the smaller cord? and could you do a step by step on the braid you did on the glasses?


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

JWT said:


> Do you ave a source for the smaller cord? and could you do a step by step on the braid you did on the glasses?


There is a guy on ebay that sells smaller cord:

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/mowfugger


I also get some locally... walmart sells nylon cord as well, just check the sporting goods/hardware sections. If I get time I'll try and get step by step pics posted.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Just got some more small nylon cord off of ebay... here's a wrist lanyard I made with it.



I would call this color Peach: It was braided over some walnut 550 cord (which you can't really see in the pics). I also added a small sliding king cobra stitch knot which is used to tighten the lanyard to fit your wrist... it was made from 1.4mm nylon cord.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Some more stuff*

Here's a couple more things I've made:

*Neck Lanyard in Woodland Camo with a breakaway connector and a cord lock to adjust the fit... *









*Round Sinnet Sling in Black, Desert Camo, Walnut, and Charcoal*









*and a Monkey Fist Bookmark...*


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a monkey fist keychain in Neon Orange and Woodland Camo. It's tied over a 1" steel ball bearing... making the finished diameter about 1 1/4".


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> How are these looking?


Hey AC... What's it gonna take to get that Blaze Orange and Black wrist band to me??? THOSE ARE SWEET!!! PM sent...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Huaco said:


> Hey AC... What's it gonna take to get that Blaze Orange and Black wrist band to me??? THOSE ARE SWEET!!! PM sent...


PM replied to my friend!!


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Word is refuze2falo used some to tow a boat home on the Osage River Saturday. The water was really swift and he said he had it WFO. You can't beat 550 paracord!


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

I just started so can't post a link yet. so read between the lines.

//edcforums dot com /index dot php?topic=20142 dot msg237951;topicseen

scroll down to the end of this post, my son and i have made a couple of these. He likes the first one we made because the pouch came out a little bigger than we intended. I like the second one because the pouch was smaller. i made practice ammo by wrapping masking tape around a hexnut. it has enough mass to whollop something in practice but windshields on chevy trucks should be safe now, son. 

i made a bow carry sling with paracord. THe whole thing only weights a couple ounces. Bow can be shot with or without it attached to your body, so it is quick to draw a bead if the need arises. I'll have to get some pics to post here for you. You fellas in the trees won't have much use for it but if you're hunting in mountains it sure beats hanging off the end of the arm all day.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

*where to but*

I bought the so called mil spec cord from Sportsmans Guide and IT IS NOT MIL SPEC.
I buy mine from Cheaper than Dirt now and it is much better quality and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

*OK here it is*

I misspoke earlier, you can't shoot this attached to your body. I was thinking of another design i made several years ago that was much bulkier.
This has a quick release buckle for attach/detach. The buckle half attached to the cord just hangs out of the way. I've fired hundreds of arrows with it attached to bow and it has never been in the way. My next one will have a paracord braid instead of the nylon strap and a neoprene pad to fit over the right shoulder. I've been working on the design and am close to building the actual sling. 
I use to use it for trotlines. one time i got a line hung up under a log and i tried to break it with the power of the boat, couldn't do it. Had to cut.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a wrist sling with pewter skulls added. The center skull has glowing eyes...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

How about some red, white, and blue for the holiday...

Monkey Fist in Imperial Red, White, Neon Blue


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd like to see a step-by-step on the tri-colored monkey's fist, if somebody wouldn't mind.

Greg


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ashx2 said:


> I'd like to see a step-by-step on the tri-colored monkey's fist, if somebody wouldn't mind.
> 
> Greg


 It's rather simple if you already know how to tie a single color monkey fist. 

I didn't know if anyone else did these... but I just did a google search and found this tutorial... it's done almost exactly the same way I do mine, except I use a 1" wooden or steel ball instead of the dice they use, and do 5 turns instead of 4. The hardest part of any monkey fist is tightening... you have to take your time and tension each color evenly, or you'll have a big mess and have to start over.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Multi_Color_Monkey_Fist/


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

wvridgerunner said:


> It's rather simple if you already know how to tie a single color monkey fist.
> 
> I didn't know if anyone else did these... but I just did a google search and found this tutorial... it's done almost exactly the same way I do mine, except I use a 1" wooden or steel ball instead of the dice they use, and do 5 turns instead of 4. The hardest part of any monkey fist is tightening... you have to take your time and tension each color evenly, or you'll have a big mess and have to start over.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Multi_Color_Monkey_Fist/


thats how I learned how to do mine,to tighten it down,just start at 1 end and follow the fist around. A set of hemo-stats or roach clip plyers are very usefull.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I make custom duck and goose call lanyards out of the stuff.

Here is my personal one that I run while hunting fields.









Here is my personal one that I run while hunting ducks on water.


----------



## UplandHunter (Mar 9, 2009)

*Quick Question*

What do you guys use for finishing the ends of the slings. Is it shrink tubing? Where can I get it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I got some at Lowe's. Even though I can't figure out the first part of the braid for the wrist sling....


----------



## Nordhri (Oct 27, 2009)

wvridgerunner said:


> Here's a couple more things I've made:
> 
> *Neck Lanyard in Woodland Camo with a breakaway connector and a cord lock to adjust the fit... *


Greetings.. first post here.. 

Actually I found this image through Google and I was wondering if you were willing/able to share the method of construction. I understand the knots used, looks like what is commonly called a cobra stitch which is square knots over square knots. But I am not sure how you put this one together.

Would appreciate it if you could share this one.

Nordhri


----------



## gsptrcn (Oct 29, 2009)

*Uses for 550 paracord*

One simple thing I use it for is to hoist all m equipment up to the treestand and secure it when I'm up there.


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

I have used paracord to make a bowsling and a new pair of shoe laces for archery shoes hard to find 2metre shoelaces where I live so I made my own


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

My hat goes off to you ridgerunner on the money fist, mine looked like my 4 cats had tightened it i tried to use all one color and lost track of the tighten process and wow like you said what a mess, ha ha ha 



wvridgerunner said:


> It's rather simple if you already know how to tie a single color monkey fist.
> 
> I didn't know if anyone else did these... but I just did a google search and found this tutorial... it's done almost exactly the same way I do mine, except I use a 1" wooden or steel ball instead of the dice they use, and do 5 turns instead of 4. The hardest part of any monkey fist is tightening... you have to take your time and tension each color evenly, or you'll have a big mess and have to start over.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Multi_Color_Monkey_Fist/


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

what i do,take your length you want and put a zip tie on it and leave a quater inch past the zip tie melt the ends together and form the end with needle nose pliers dab some super glue on the ends of the cord and slip a piec of 1/2 wide by 1/2 long heat shrink tube over it and heat, i by mine right at the hardware section in the electric dept, and i tighten mine up while the supe glue is still liquid and it pulls it right into the thread, makes it impossible for the heat shrink to ever come off while taking the sling in or out of the leather, the glue i put in between the strands about a quarter inch behind the melts after i cut my zip ties off, they can be removed after the ends are melted and formed


QUOTE=UplandHunter;1055051960]What do you guys use for finishing the ends of the slings. Is it shrink tubing? Where can I get it?

Thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

hey guys check out Supply Captain great place to by the cord, so far best place i have found and i buy about 100' every other week, good shipping charge and its the real stuff




gbear said:


> I bought the so called mil spec cord from Sportsmans Guide and IT IS NOT MIL SPEC.
> I buy mine from Cheaper than Dirt now and it is much better quality and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

ryersonhill said:


> hey guys check out Supply Captain great place to by the cord, so far best place i have found and i buy about 100' every other week, good shipping charge and its the real stuff


+1. They're fantastic to deal with, and their quality is great!


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

*550 Paracord Watch Bands*

Here ya go;








ATTACH=CONFIG]1170704[/ATTACH]


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

wrist strap


----------



## Hparmer (Dec 23, 2018)

I’ve got a belt made out of some


----------



## Plant 175 (Jun 11, 2013)

To bad Ridgerunner isn’t around making these fine items


----------



## andylw (Dec 24, 2018)

Shoelaces


----------



## bonearrow (Mar 14, 2009)

Great ideas on this thread.


----------



## slowe (Jan 8, 2019)

A 1000' roll of 550 cord is the way to go. Too handy.


----------



## b.crawford (Jul 6, 2017)

550 cord is great, but I've started buying 1.8 mm reflective cord, which can still be used for a lot of the purposes I previously used 550 cord for, but 1.8mm cord takes up less space/weight, so it is really nice for backpacking. I probably carry the same amount of weight in cord, but instead of carrying 50 feet of 550 cord, I can carry 200 feet of 1.8mm cord.


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

Using part of a shed and para cord to make a zipper pull. I like to make knife handles and use the shed base. Always looking for ways to use the rest


----------

